# Demasoni Holding period



## SpeedFreak (Mar 14, 2008)

I've heard that the female will hold about 21-23 days and then spit. i was just wondering if everyone else has experienced the same thing. also is that when she will spit for good or will she just start letting them out then? shes going to be in a 10G grow out tank by herself so there will be no danger. Thanks in advance for the info.


----------



## BurgerKing (Jul 1, 2008)

i dont have much experiance breeding fish, i've only ever on done it by accident ar doing nothing at all. I've been told to leave the mother with the fish until they no longer return to the mothers mouth. And im pretty sure that 21-23 days is usually when she starts to spit. Like i said im no expert so other comments would be appreciated to help me as well as you


----------



## YeLLowLab60 (May 19, 2008)

I have 3 females holding and 1 that spit about 2-3weeks ago. They take about 21-28 days usually the warmer the water the shorter so maybe 21-24 days rather than later also she will spit but it could take maybe a few days to finally let them go for good she'll do it when she's ready. My first female spat about I would say the 23rd day and later on the next morning she released about 5 but she was a first timer hopefully this helps.


----------



## YeLLowLab60 (May 19, 2008)

I have 3 females holding and 1 that spit about 2-3weeks ago. They take about 21-28 days usually the warmer the water the shorter so maybe 21-24 days rather than later also she will spit but it could take maybe a few days to finally let them go for good she'll do it when she's ready. My first female spat about I would say the 23rd day and later on the next morning she released about 5 but she was a first timer hopefully this helps.


----------



## SpeedFreak (Mar 14, 2008)

YeLLowLab60 said:


> I have 3 females holding and 1 that spit about 2-3weeks ago. They take about 21-28 days usually the warmer the water the shorter so maybe 21-24 days rather than later also she will spit but it could take maybe a few days to finally let them go for good she'll do it when she's ready. My first female spat about I would say the 23rd day and later on the next morning she released about 5 but she was a first timer hopefully this helps.


ok thanks for the help guys. kind of confused about you message. did you mean she spit and then spit the rest the next day? i'm just trying to figure out when i should take her out of the main tank an dput her in the breeder. shes doing fine in the main tank so i've been leaving her in there. i figure i'll take her out around day 18.

if shes in the breeder tank and spits them after a day or so of being in there will she eat them?


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

She will spit them out and take them back in her mouth for a day or two. I'd only leave her with the fry for 24-48 hours after she spits the first one (or it escapes without her consent, LOL). After that you are at risk for her to eat them.


----------



## SpeedFreak (Mar 14, 2008)

so how many fry do you all normally get?


----------



## mhenderson5581 (Mar 23, 2008)

how you doing? I hope everything is going good.

My first female hold released 18 fry. I will vary, my second only held 2 and she ate them shortly after releasing them.

I wish you the best, and let me know how everything goes.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

I think 18 fry is a very large and unusual clutch for a first time Demasoni mom. I'd say expect around 5 and 10 would be a good clutch.


----------



## SpeedFreak (Mar 14, 2008)

wow.. i saw in her mouth today and it looks like theres more then 5 but i'd say under 10. who knows its just a guess. you just see a black blob of babies and a few eyes. i'm going to pull her out tomorrow or the next day. today(sun) is day 17 of her hold. i'm told if she was going to spit it would be in the first week so i think i'm good. i'll keep you all posted.


----------



## SpeedFreak (Mar 14, 2008)

ok well it looks like i'm getting at least 10. when i first moved her to the 10g i noticed within 24hrs she had released 2. then the next day i saw one more and then today there are 4 in there and her mouth still looks as full as ever. its like shes just making room so the ones in her mouth come out bigger and stronger or something except the ones she let go are doing just fine. i thought maybe the holey rock and plant in the 10g werent good enough for her to spit because she doesnt get the concept of the tank and feels like something could show up and get them so i added a small rockpile for her to spit them into. she still hasn't spit. shes a good little mom thats for sure. two days ago i noticed another dem holding in my main tank. when this one spits i think i'll catch her and leave her with the fry. she wont eat them with a mouth full of her own i figure and once she spits i doubt she will know the difference and i'll take her out right away. let me know what you think


----------



## SpeedFreak (Mar 14, 2008)

is that normal?????


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

My fish never seem to spit until they can't hold them in anymore...literally. Not surprising.


----------



## SpeedFreak (Mar 14, 2008)

good to know. i just got back from vacation and all 8 are fine. they doubled in size. i was shocked


----------



## Dewdrop (Nov 20, 2007)

Congrats on the fry and them growing so well. Hope you had a nice vacation. What's the news on the second holding dem?


----------



## Super Turtleman (May 21, 2007)

Speed, I use small breeding nets for holding moms in a tank with fry in it. They are about $4 at Wal-Mart and work very well for me. I just keep the top of the net about 1/2 an inch out of the water to help discourage her from jumping out. This also let's me keep 2-3 moms in a 10G tank to hold in their own "suite" so to speak. Plus I can still have fry in the tank. Like I said, this works well for me, so just thought I'd let you know.


----------



## SpeedFreak (Mar 14, 2008)

Dewdrop said:


> Congrats on the fry and them growing so well. Hope you had a nice vacation. What's the news on the second holding dem?


i'm pulling her tomorrow or wed and she should spit by the 25th or around there. a couple should def be getting free by then. shes doing good and shes a bit larger then the last so i'll be interested to see ho many i get.


----------



## SpeedFreak (Mar 14, 2008)

Super Turtleman said:


> Speed, I use small breeding nets for holding moms in a tank with fry in it. They are about $4 at Wal-Mart and work very well for me. I just keep the top of the net about 1/2 an inch out of the water to help discourage her from jumping out. This also let's me keep 2-3 moms in a 10G tank to hold in their own "suite" so to speak. Plus I can still have fry in the tank. Like I said, this works well for me, so just thought I'd let you know.


ok thats a good idea. i was wondering how i would work it. i figure if i put her in with the other fry she might hurt them or something. plus it will get harder with every batch to figure out how many they have and i like keeping track. I'm assuming you just let them spit in the net right? then remove the female to the main tank? i guess i'll just have to watch really close to make sure she doesnt spit and then eat a few if there in there to long. after i pull her i'm going to keep a towel over the 10g tank. i didnt do that last time and i think/have heard it will help alot


----------



## Super Turtleman (May 21, 2007)

Actually speed, I prefer to strip them before they spit in the net. Sometimes I'm too late, but stripping is easier in my opinion. If she spits in the net, the fry can be a real pain to get out of there without injuring them.

You can keep the female in the net for a day or two to let her eat and relax, but I usually add mine back into the main tank. They seem to do ok.


----------

